# Do speckled trout really exist?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Cause I sure as heck cannot catch one to save my life. I used to be able to catch them by the bucketload.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

No issues over here. Been a really good Spring for above average fish.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> No issues over here. Been a really good Spring for above average fish.


Whatcha using? I'm fishing artificials, soft plastics on a jig head. Around EPA, quiet water and Naval Live Oaks. I haven't seen a trout in the last 4 trips.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Topwater, soft plastics and gold spoons.


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

grouper22 said:


> Topwater, soft plastics and gold spoons.


 Looks like one happy young fella there! Good job Dad.:thumbup:


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I throw them back all the time in the cast net but, June 1st is almost here and its time to load the wagon!!!


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

What is the significance of June 1st regarding Specks? There is no closed period for them that I have ever heard.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Whacked 'em this morning, plenty this way.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Fishing Grandpa said:


> What is the significance of June 1st regarding Specks? There is no closed period for them that I have ever heard.


Commercial


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Lim it out posted a report on Facebook from Pensacola. They tore up the trout and reds. Maybe josh can throw out a few pointers and some areas to target????


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

*Yes, they do..they do exist!*

Here's some pics. from my last few trips in the N. part of our bays, Esc./Black water. Reds have been thick at certain times/tides. Trout bite has been consistent morning and late evening. If you've been in the local bayous, you might want to fish deeper or move to less diluted water.

As ALWAYS, look for bait, something other than your pretty faces has to draw and keep the fish around.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There are no trout left in the Navarre area . I caught them all.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all are killing me.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Y'all are killing me.


I just said a little prayer for ya.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> I just said a little prayer for ya.


Lol

““Then the righteous will answer him, ‘Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you something to drink? When did we see you a stranger and invite you in, or needing clothes and clothe you? When did we see you sick or in prison and go to visit you?’ “The King will reply, ‘Truly I tell you, whatever you did for one of the least of these brothers and sisters of mine, you did for me.’ “Then he will say to those on his left, ‘Depart from me, you who are cursed, into the eternal fire prepared for the devil and his angels. For I was hungry and you gave me nothing to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me nothing to drink, I was a stranger and you did not invite me in, I needed clothes and you did not clothe me, I was sick and in prison and you did not look after me.’ “They also will answer, ‘Lord, when did we see you hungry or thirsty or a stranger or needing clothes or sick or in prison, and did not help you?’ “He will reply, ‘Truly I tell you, whatever you did not do for one of the least of these, you did not do for me.’ “Then they will go away to eternal punishment, but the righteous to eternal life.””
**Matthew‬ *25:37-46‬ *


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Legitimate scripture reaps positive results.

This is where you’ll find the elusive spotted sea trout.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

You da man


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

Gotta remember that freeze earlier this year had some effect on them. I found some dead ones from the shock of water temp change in january!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Floridaboater said:


> Gotta remember that freeze earlier this year had some effect on them. I found some dead ones from the shock of water temp change in January!


Yes it did but if you find them they are still plentiful in places. I have been having a banner year so far!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

They around. Find the bait first.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Spooney have you found any trout yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Hey Spooney have you found any trout yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been finding a few. Today was really tough, but found one or two.


----------

